# Roofing Company for sale Columbus, Ohio



## jotraini (Aug 18, 2012)

Home Improvement Business for Sale
Specializing in Roofing, Siding, Gutters, Windows and Doors
In Business since 2002
BBB Member and Angie's List
Lots of leads and Jobs Scheduled due to wind storm in June
http://www.allinclusiveroofing.com
Email for Information: [email protected]


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good Luck With That ! :laughing:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

chb70 said:


> Good Luck With That ! :laughing:


What's that mean?


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

> What's that mean?


First post on the site and he is trying to sell his business seemed to make me laugh a little.

Thats what that means.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

a b a b a a bid $5.00....


----------



## Arrow12 (Sep 4, 2012)

Needs a few pictures of some previous completed projects.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Arrow12 said:


> Needs a few pictures of some previous completed projects.


A) Not like he will post bad ones. B) Not like you'll be able to see mistakes from the street. C) If someone is interested in purchase, likely they will visit numerous job sites.


----------



## gary38 (Sep 14, 2012)

jotraini said:


> Home Improvement Business for Sale
> Specializing in Roofing, Siding, Gutters, Windows and Doors
> In Business since 2002
> BBB Member and Angie's List
> Lots of leads and Jobs Scheduled due to wind storm in June


Are your services valid around Ohio, or only under the region ? That will be beneficial if you share views.
_________________
Roof repairs Sacramento


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

There are actually brokerage services that can assist you better than posting on a forum.


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

I've heard that to spark any interest a roofing company needs to gross at least $500K/yr. Judging by the company's 1-page website that may not be the case.
In the words of a wise man,"Good luck with that." 

roofermike :whistling:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Roofer-Mike-Inc


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

$500k gross doesn't seem all that high or unachievable, That's just over a mil in revenue at a 45% markup. Or closer to 2 mil revenue at a 33% markup. Anything less than 33% markup and what are you thinking?!?! 

But what really adds value to the purchase/sale of any business is it's systems and it's employees. I don't think anyone will buy a job, people looking to buy a business are looking to buy a money machine. They don't want to buy a business that revolves around the owner/investor of the company. That's a job, not a business.

Let me give you an example of this money machine. MY favorite watering hole is actually a family style Italian restaurant. The owner of the restaurant shows up for about 4 hours a day and takes numerous vacations every year for several weeks per vacation. In short, he isn't around much. But the business operates without him. He has a general manager who runs the place so he can go off and do what he wants. Is this a business you would buy? I would. Certainly I wouldn't buy a business where I was locked down, maybe I was the only manager and couldn't take vacations. Maybe I was the owner and the cook in the back. What ever, that's not a business if you are locked to it. It's a job. 


If I were in the market to buy a business, I would look for a company that has sales, and can continue to make sales without Me, the owner, out there doing the sales. In other words, multiple salesmen on staff. I would look for a company who has an office manager, or at least a competent office staff that knows what their job(s) are and can do it without me having to tell them daily. 

I would look for a company with a good reputation and very few complaints, because you are buying a huge potential liability when you buy a roofing company. A company that does great work upfront is worth alot more than a company that outs out chit, because that chit comes back in the form of lost profit when servicing the warranty's. 

I would also look at the hard assets. I'd see what I need and what I can liquidate. If I can get a quick return on my investment by liquidating any redundant or unused equipment, vehicles and or materials that'd be a huge benefit. 

No doubt I would want to break even within 3-5 years. Meaning have all my investment returned and then some... and 3 years would be my goal, but if I couldn't see breaking even within 5 years time the purchase/sale price is way way too high.



Having said that, the other alternative I would consider is to buy a business who has profitable jobs on the books waiting to be done. A quick flip of these contracts and I have my return wouldn't be a bad thing. If I so chose, I could dissolve the corp or merge the corps after the work was done. 

At the end of the day I would consider the purchase of ANY business depending on the purchase price and what was being offered. As I previously stated if I only get the website and phone number, depending on the popularity of the business that can hold some REAL value. For example my company is really only worth the leads it generates, and it generates alot of warm leads with little to no effort. Even if I value my business at the price of the leads it would generate in a 3 year time period that's a fair sales price.


----------



## theallmightyking (Sep 24, 2012)

jotraini said:


> Home Improvement Business for Sale
> Specializing in Roofing, Siding, Gutters, Windows and Doors
> In Business since 2002
> BBB Member and Angie's List
> ...


i want to confirm that are you dealing in these particulars or you have a wide range of services like some reputed Livermore Roofers do?


----------



## KAAL Construction Inc (Oct 1, 2012)

Well said Grumpy!


----------

